# Railroad or transit industry?



## TrickShotG (Nov 21, 2020)

Anyone on this forum working in the rail or transit industry? Or have worked on a few rail projects in the past?

I am a track engineer, wondering if there are any more of us on this website!


----------



## bwin12 (Nov 24, 2020)

I worked for a construction company and spent most of my time there on rail rehabs in and around NYC- Amtrak, LIRR, NJ Transit and Metro North (minimal), both on site ad estimating. The basement of Penn Station is kinda cool, happy to say I have been there, but I don't need to go back.  

After leaving NYC I worked for an engineering company that was starting a construction division/group in the Denver area. We had some construction projects regarding railroads, primarily a lot of bidding but we did rebuild one bridge in Iowa for CP (I think, maybe it was CN). I also had water/dam projects in the mountains that use the old rail tunnels for water transfer. That was pretty cool to see.  

After that I worked as a consultant cost estimator for Denver Regional Transportation District (RTD), about half my work was rail related.


----------



## TrickShotG (Nov 24, 2020)

bwin12 said:


> I worked for a construction company and spent most of my time there on rail rehabs in and around NYC- Amtrak, LIRR, NJ Transit and Metro North (minimal), both on site ad estimating. The basement of Penn Station is kinda cool, happy to say I have been there, but I don't need to go back.
> 
> After leaving NYC I worked for an engineering company that was starting a construction division/group in the Denver area. We had some construction projects regarding railroads, primarily a lot of bidding but we did rebuild one bridge in Iowa for CP (I think, maybe it was CN). I also had water/dam projects in the mountains that use the old rail tunnels for water transfer. That was pretty cool to see.
> 
> After that I worked as a consultant cost estimator for Denver Regional Transportation District (RTD), about half my work was rail related.


Very cool! I am currently working in the Denver area, although none of my projects are here. my background is in track design, a good mix of work for class 1 freight railroads, transit agencies, and industrial facilities who have rail needs. Mostly focused in the Chicago metro area, but other projects scattered throughout the country (and a few in Canada). If you are interested in local rail-related networking opportunities, PM me. A group called Colorado Rail Professionals has been organized (although has been stalled due to COVID)...the group typically held happy hours every two/three months.


----------

